
The Fanimatrix film which is 15 years old, is becoming the oldest torrent file - zeyfah
https://www.eyerys.com/articles/timeline/fanimatrix-longest-living-torrent-file
======
okket
Previous discussion from yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18102578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18102578)
(194 comments)

